# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Скажи, что ты думаешь о Virusinfo

## anton_dr

Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители.

Несмотря на то, что вы пришли на наш ресурс в трудную для вас минуту (для кого-то в грустную, кто-то - на грани нервного срыва, из-за возможных катастрофических последствий), мы - рады этому. Но не в том смысле, что позлорадствовать, нет.

Рады, тому, что наш сайт, форум, и мы сами оказались с Вами рядом в трудную минуту, помогли Вам в нелёгкой борьбе. Возможно, почитав форум, уточнив у специалистов интересующие Вас вопросы, вы многому научились в плане безопасного поведения в сети. И, многие из вас уже не попадут к нам за помощью.

И, пока Вы ещё здесь, нам важно ваше мнение. Всё ли Вам было понятно? Устраивает ли Вас форма, в которой проходило лечение? Нашли ли Вы полезные материалы у нас? Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?

В общем, хотелось бы услышать всё, что Вы думаете. Нам хотелось бы услышать конкретные предложения, которые помогут ресурсу.

Нам важно знать мнение каждого.

Помогите нам сделать ресурс лучше!


PS: Если на ваш пост не последовало ответа, это не значит что мы оставили его без внимания. Наоборот - все предложения, мысли, замечания тщательно рассматриваются, обсуждаются, анализируются.


*Мы просим вас обратить внимание, что в этой теме приветствуются развернутые ответы. Посты типа "Спасибо, парни", "Вы реально помогаете людям", "Вирусинфо форева" - не то, что нам хотелось бы здесь видеть, и такие сообщения со всей очевидностью пострадают от модераторских действий.  Если вы просто хотите сказать спасибо хелперу или всему проекту, то нажмите кнопку благодарности () в сообщении лечившего вас специалиста или ознакомьтесь с этой темой.*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vidocq89

Ну что же... 
Буду первым, кто выскажется по этому поводу:

  На форуме собрано большое количество антивирусных знаний (не слишком "корявое" выражение? :Smiley:  ), полезных и интересных тестов антивирусов и антивирусных утилит. На форуме присутствуют почти все Российские легенды антивирусной сферы (чего стоит только Олег Зайцев).
  Форумом разработаны "правила раздела 'помогите'", которые используются по всему Рунету. 
  Как "все дороги ведут в Рим", также и все запросы в гугле по зловредам ведут на вирусинфо.
  ...
  и это лишь малая толика того хорошего и полезного, что можно найти на этом форуме. 

  Но, тем не менее, не стоит думать, что все идеально (было бы все идеально, не создали бы эту тему)...
  Основной недостаток форума (imho) - это то, что роднит форум с ачатом - многие участники этого форума так и норовят "кусить" другого...- не кусил ближнего своего - день прожит зря - такое иногда складывается впечатление при виде некоторых постов на форуме. От чего это происходит на этом форуме? Может от большого кол-ва знаний в своей области? Или от того, что бОльшая часть компьютерщиков, развив мощные мозги и накопив огромный опыт по кодингу по остальному развитию недалеко ушли от детей? 
  Я не хочу сказать, что тут ВСЕ "кусаются"! Так ведут себя лишь некоторые, а остальные достаточно добрые, умные и миролюбивые люди, которые готовы признать свою неправоту и не считают зазорным для себя сказать "простите..." в соответствующей ситуации... 
  Но тут получается эффект "бочки с медом" и "ложки дегтя" - думаю, этот шедевр русского языка в пояснении не нуждается...
  Выводы делать только вам...

----------


## natalas

О том , что здесь великолепные специалисты, даже и не хочу повторяться- Это факт.
Но мне , например интересно уже сделать защиту своего компьютера максимально возможной не только применением антивируса.

Итак, книга " Безопасный интернет" прочитана и осталось приступить к действиям. Но тут оказалось: по каждому пункту у меня есть вопросы. Я не знаю,как к этому отнесутся остальные, но мне было бы гораздо легче, если бы помогли пошагового пройти все этапы закрытия дыр и была бы возможность задать вопрос специалисту. Неужели все остальным все понятно и они не делают ошибок?
Я то думала что многое уже сделала-но оказалось по каждому пункту есть недоделки.

И еще, *уважаемые пользователи*! Я так поняла, что от нас ждут не только слов благодарности, но и *предложений*, которые помогут сделать проект еще лучше.  Чего всем и желаю!
С уважением.

----------


## Lamer

1. Конечно врятли просто словами можно выразить полезность даного ресурса... Замечательная операвивность, информативность, качество решения проблем.
2. Сдержанность в отношении к "чайникам"  к тем кто не может корректно отобразить проблемы, или ошибается в своих действиях.

Мои мысли по отношению улучшения сервиса.

Предлагаю в разделе "помогите" в его части "Правила" добавить ссылку на более комплексный документ  помогающий юзерам решать проблемы найденные AVZ
Например такие как:

_>> Безопасность: разрешен административный доступ к локальным дискам (C$, D$ ...)_
_>> Разрешен автозапуск с диска С: ....
>> Безопасность: к ПК разрешен доступ анонимного пользователя_

Не все пользователи способны самостоятельно произвести внимательный поиск по форуму - чтобы найти самостоятельно требуемые программы или скрипты, и тем более определить возможность их корректного применения.

А знание того что в остались важные уязвимости, немного раздражает...

Вероятно что требуется разовое поручение кому-то из грамотных, специалистов чтобы собрать в одно место таковые рекомендации, и выложить ссылку в раздел "Помогите"

С Уважением St.Elena

----------


## NightTramp

Огромное *СПАСИБО* создателям и helpеr_ам форума. Честно говоря, не расчитывал на столь оперативную помощь, очень рад что ошибся!
Мое мнение - на форуме есть все, что необходимо для получения знаний и опыта по вопросам безопасности. Остается только не лениться и изучать накопленный опыт. Остаюсь впредь постоянным посетителем.
Всем успехов.

----------


## i.posukh

Я всем доволен. Оперативные ответы, моного информации "в тему", минусов пока не вижу, буду смотреть интересующую антивир информацию здесь.

----------


## maXmo

> многие участники этого форума так и норовят "кусить" другого...- не кусил ближнего своего - день прожит зря - такое иногда складывается впечатление при виде некоторых постов на форуме. От чего это происходит на этом форуме? Может от большого кол-ва знаний в своей области? Или от того, что бОльшая часть компьютерщиков, развив мощные мозги и накопив огромный опыт по кодингу по остальному развитию недалеко ушли от детей?


это называется дилемма ёжиков. Проявляется у всех, но особо ярко – у тех, кто не в теме.

----------


## Egen

Помощь эффективная. Выздоровил комп рабочий - и я заново оживаю. Нервишки, опять же, приходят в норму. 
Не было бы меня тут, если бы Вы с ответом затягивали - а так 5 минут, не срок.
Индивидуальная работа с каждым - это достойно уважения! 
Желаю Вам здравия и процветания!

P.S.: В бизнесе десяток лет. Многие начинающие (Вас так не назовёшь) партнеры начинали так же. Затем они росли. Увеличивались объёмы продаж, клиентура. Оборот превышал первоначальный в десятки раз. И на всех уже времени и внимания не хватало. А затем мы сталкивались с новыми, молодыми партнёрами.

----------


## JaneYa

Я пока что только пользуюсь помощью форума в борьбе с вирусами.
Меня эта помощь ещё не разу не подводила.
На бяки в форуме пока не нарывался, инспекций не проводил, так что предложений по улучшению пока не разродилось у меня.

Благодарю вас, тех, кто организовал этот сайт и поддерживает его деятельность, за то что вы это делаете!

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> 1. Конечно врятли просто словами можно выразить полезность даного ресурса... Замечательная операвивность, информативность, качество решения проблем.
> 2. Сдержанность в отношении к "чайникам"  к тем кто не может корректно отобразить проблемы, или ошибается в своих действиях.
> 
> Мои мысли по отношению улучшения сервиса.
> 
> Предлагаю в разделе "помогите" в его части "Правила" добавить ссылку на более комплексный документ  помогающий юзерам решать проблемы найденные AVZ
> Например такие как:
> 
> _>> Безопасность: разрешен административный доступ к локальным дискам (C$, D$ ...)_
> ...



по-моему в правилах ясно сказанно что использовать скрипты написанные для других пользователей для лечения своего компьютера запрещенно  :Rtfm:

----------


## Kiki

Отличный ресурс. Заношу в избранное! :-))
Хотелось бы конечно, на оказанную помощь тоже ответить чем-нибудь полезным, а то как-то неудобно даже, люди ведь тратят на твои проблемы своё свободное время  :Smiley: 
Система "автор пишет только в своей теме" в разделе "помогите" сначала несколько смутила (никогда не сталкивалась с подобной вещью на форумах), хотя когда речь идёт о серьёзной помощи и серьёзных советах - это наверное правильно. Помощь была оказана очень оперативно! Спасибо огромое ещё раз :-))

----------


## Grigoriev V.

Неплохо, если бы было несколько тем такого характера:
Бесплатные антивирусы:
 1. Free Антивирус1 (ссылка на описание, расмотрение плюсов и минусов на данном форуме или похожем);
 2. Free Антивирус2 (ссылка на описание, расмотрение плюсов и минусов на данном форуме или похожем) ......и т.д.

Платные антивирусы:
 1. Антивирус1 (ссылка на описание, расмотрение плюсов и минусов на данном форуме или похожем);
 2. Антивирус2 (ссылка на описание, расмотрение плюсов и минусов на данном форуме или похожем) ......и т.д.

И так же по файерволам.

Плюс добавил бы еще список про полезные програмки, типа удаление руткитов, защита реестра, HiJackThis, Windows Worms Doors Cleaner, и тому подобное.....

Я думаю это сильно облегчит создание более полной защиты.
А новичкам тем более......

PS: Спасибо за оперативную (очень и очень оперативную) и высококвалифицированную помощь!

----------


## PavelA

Заходите не только в "Помогите!", но и другие разделы. Там все это есть.

----------


## filipok

У меня притензий к работе сервиса нет, всё предельно ясно и понятно (главное прочитать сначало правила).
Ответы получал чёткие и довольно оперативные и главное действенные.

Спасибо за то что вы есть  :Cool: !!!

----------


## alyen

Спасибо за помошь.. 
А где можно самому почитать-поучиться писать скрипты ?

----------


## Гриша

> Спасибо за помошь.. 
> А где можно самому почитать-поучиться писать скрипты ?


Для этого вам нужно подать заявку в группу "Student" через "Мой кабинет"=>"Членство в группах".

----------


## Cloud

Мог бы написать много, но думаю вам будет достаточно знать, что я каждый день посещаю ваш ресурс..делайте выводы.

Чтобы я хотел добавить к уже существующему? 

Конечно же побольше информации из раздела новости. Заходишь - смотришь - всего три строчки. Я конечно понимаю, что вы отбираете самое интересное и актуальное с целью экономии нашего времени, но хотелось бы побольше знать о том, что творится в сетях. 

Также хочется, чтобы вы больше внимания уделяли нубам. Можно было бы создать что-нить типа интерактивной школы сетевой безопасности  - ИМХО))) Просто кода читаешь некоторые темы форума не всегда понимаешь о чем речь  :Wink: 

А так спасибо вам за этот замечательный ресурс.

----------


## Valeriia

Ваш сайт должен быть оповещен на самых первых страницах, чтобы люди знали в своем списке не только mail.ru yandex.ru  и т.д.,но и обязательно этот сайт. В интернете столько стоит всего бесполезного и не нужного, столько пошлого и ужасного.Нужна какая-нибудь программа допустим, то пройдешь по 100 ссылкам нахватаешь вирусов а толком результата не получишь.Ваш же сайт действительно является первая помощь для компьютера. Думаю, что людям стоит знать, как для своего здоровья номер 01, так и для "здоровья" своего компа, как virusinfo. Сейчас любая работа человека и жизнь как никак связана с компьютерами, поэтому такой сайт должен иметь обширную рекламу и посещаемость. Прочитала довольно-таки много тем, пока мне помогали и просто поразилось какую помощь вы оказываете.Спасибо ВАМ всем огромное, что тратите свое время и так оперативно и правильно оказываете помощь.Ну и конечно же терпенье Вам с нами "тугодумами".Удачи и процветания.Теперь я знаю первую помощь где найти мне и моим друзьям.=)))

----------


## Powl

Ресурс очень хороший. Ребята, вы помогаете действительно в сложных ситуациях, когда антивирус не может справиться с проблемами. И оперативно. Респект, так держать!!!
Я бы еще посоветовал в правилах добавить например пункт 
15. После успешного лечения включить восстановление системы на всех дисках.
Так как данная функция все таки полезна, и неоднократно выручала.А то после лечения, думаю очень многие забывают включить. (сам забыл). 
И можно еще добавить вначале правил совет попробовать восстановить систему с помощью восстановления (но это по желанию, не всегда спасает)

----------


## redips

Ребята, то что вы делаете - это просто круто!
А скорость реакции вообще потрясает воображение - я имею в виду раздел "Помогите!".
Я обратился с проблемой и получил ответ уже через 3 минуты!
Спасибо вам большое - продолжайте в том же духе.
Теперь по делу. Мне кажется вам неплохо бы обратить своё внимание на неискушённых пользоватьелей, а именно - автоматизацию процесса диагностики и лечения.
В идеале это выглядело бы так: пользователь качает одно приложение, запускает его и оно само выполняет все операции по диагностике и отправке результатов, получению и выполнению скриптов и т.д.
Я понимаю, что всё это фантазии и проще сказать, чем сделать :-) Но мне кажется это очень поможет неопытным пользователям, которых в интернете всё больше, и которые становятся жертвами вирусов чаще, нежели продвинутые.

----------


## Powl

Можно добавить в правила.
Так как все перед лечением отключают восстановление системы, а после лечения могут забыть включить опять.
Сегодня спас 2 компа - путем восстановления реестра из папки System Volume Information. Вообще не грузились, уходили в ребут, даже в безопасном режиме. Так что восстановление системы - вещь полезная иногда. ( мой пост в этой теме #78 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

Людям говорящим спасибо:
думаю, что самым большим СПАСИБО от пользователей данного ресурса имеющих свои сайты либо активно участвующих в разнообразных форумах было бы размещение ссылок либо баннеров virusinfo.info на своих сайтах либо сторонних форумах. Чем больше будет ссылок на этот замечательный ресурс (мне здесь неоднократно помогали) тем большее колличество людей будет знать где можно получить быструю, эффективную и квалифицированную помощь.

----------


## taratuka

Отличный ресурс, выражаю огромную благодарность Вам за то, что Вы есть, за то что оказываете проффесиональную помощь людям за просто так=). Желаю успехов во всех начинаниях..!

----------


## Not

думаю раздел Майкрософт Виндовс необходимо разделить подразделами:
Vista (новые компы комплектую тся именно Вистой)
XP
Me

----------


## natalas

Ну вот, прошло чуть больше 2 месяцев с тех пор когда впервые прочитала книгу о безопасном интернете. Вчера была перевернута последняя страница. Я вполне отдаю себе отчет, что выполнила только самый минимум. И считаю это первым результатом, который позволит мне достаточно спокойно находится в интернете. Почему об этом говорю?
Но мне кажется очень необходим раздел, где можно говорить о проблемах, связанных именно с настройкой всего, что связано с безопасным пользованием интернет.
 Да, спору нет, материалов здесь очень много. Но боже мой, как я искала их читая и перечитывая. Даже невозможно предположить, как возникнет вопрос по теме которая меня интересует совсем в другом месте. Да и пользователи вдруг зададут вопрос совсем не там где я ищу.Ответ соответственно тоже там. Значит нужно опять просматривать  все.
Может быть и будут возражения против этого-все хорошо и так. Да и правда, вот сколько восторженных отзывов.
 Отвечаю.
Но большая часть их по поводу раздела " Помогите" и большого количества материала, что конечно здорово.
Кто сказал, что еще одна грань этому бриллианту по имени virusinfo будет лишней?
И еще, я думаю, одна причина сделать это. Ведь олимпийский чемпион на следующее утро после победы должен доказывать свое первенство.Причем все равняются на него и стремятся обойти. Наверное участники проекта это чувствуют.
А теперь спасибы-куда ж без них.(Но говорю искренне)
Спасибо гуглу, что вывел на virusinfo.
Спасибо авторам за книгу.
Спасибо всем, кто отвечал мне.
Спасибо Паулу за поддержку и руководство.

Ну а я попробую продолжить все это.Ведь приподнимаясь на одну ступеньку, мы делаем обзор шире.А там опять новые вопросы.

*Р.S.
Пользователям. Неужели вам все это не интересно? Или все давно настроили все и я одна такая непродвинутая?*


Всем удачи.
С большим уважением.

----------


## maleficmax

Спасибо большое за помощь! Из того, что было бы, возможно, полезно - описывание некоторых действий и работы программ. Для интересующихся. И для самообучения) Ведь многое настолько однообразно и рутинно, что этому можно еще кого-то научить) и в следующий раз потенциальный Гость справится сам =) 
Тоесть: 
- по какому принципу выбираются вами файлы для анализа из отчетов
- что делают команды скриптов (90% понятно, но всё же можно указывать ссылку на страницу с кратким описанием хотя бы наиболее часто встречающихся команд)

Это было б просто супер! это помогло бы вам "в борьбе за чистый интернет")

Спасибо за помощь и за внимание!

----------


## Rene-gad

> Из того, что было бы, возможно, полезно - описывание некоторых действий и работы программ. Для интересующихся. И для самообучения


Подайте заявление на зачисление в группу Студентов Николаю Головко  :Smiley:

----------


## zerocorporated

> - что делают команды скриптов (90% понятно, но всё же можно указывать ссылку на страницу с кратким описанием хотя бы наиболее часто встречающихся команд)


Справку AVZ почитайте - там много интересного можно найти.

----------


## maleficmax

> Справку AVZ почитайте - там много интересного можно найти.





> Подайте заявление на зачисление в группу Студентов Николаю Головко


Приму к сведению! 

Но всё-же считаю, что ссылки на микро-разжевывалку (как ветвь форума возможно) были б кстати!

Но в любом случае, как говаривает мой братец, "респект и уважуха"!

----------


## [email protected]

сам начал обращатся за помощью на этот сайт только когда AVZ невсилах мне помоч поэтому очень грустно что практически нет альтернатив данной программы а вся помощ состоит в том чтобы выполнить тот или иной скрипт. в этом месяце предприятие поймало два червя которых невозможно было убить с помощью AVZ в итоге помощи сдесь получить неудалось но это и ясно потомучто логи исследования машины мне выложить также неудалось а получать помощ вслепую тоже не выход. жалею что популярность AVZ заставила обратить внимание на неё вирьмейкеров и заблокировать возможность её использования, поэтому жду что скоро вы разработаете какойнибудь альтернативный способ лечения компьютера а покачто коекак обхажусь программой IceSword. функциональности у IceSword'a  нехватает но зато вирмейкеры покачто незаблокировали этот инструмент в своих троянах.

желаю вам удачи. спасибо за ваши статьи и профессианализм, за точто столько лет я горя незнал. спасибо что научили своими статьями меня основам безопасности, думаю в жизни мне это пригодится еще ниодну сотню раз.

----------


## JusT

Приветсвую!
Агромаднейшее спасибо за оперативность и отзывчивость Хелперов. да и вообще всей команды вашего ресурса. уже разослал всем с пометкой поставить в важный топик для борьбы с вирусняком.
Удивило обращение хелперов.. у нас как правило на вопрос кому-либо более сведущему - ответ - убейся ап стенку, нечё было лазить..  А тут - просто, доступно, и дружелюбно ) Очень приятно! порадовало!

честно не думал, что моя проблема решается за день, т.к. мучил железо всяким софтом уже поди с месяц.. а тут и новое убили, и старое залечили.
Ещё раз спасибо!!

----------


## cedecede

Here's my 2 cents

Это просто один из самых нужных ресурсов в сети! Ну не все люди на планете умеют писать скрипты и защищаться от вирусных атак в 100% случаев, и потому оперативная помощь (практически круглые сутки!) и дельный совет - просто бесценны! Кроме этого, столько замечательного простого, но дико эффективного софта.. что сейчас пойду надену шляпу специально, чтоб ее снять :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Если б не ваш форум, я была бы вынуждена ось уже раза 3 переставить и потеряла бы кучу бесценных данных, так что... мою благодарность сложно выразить словами :Cheesy:

----------


## !Anubis!

предлагаю эту тему переименовать...
например в "Фимиам курим тут!" или писать в хелперской теме последним постом типа такого:
"переходите по этой ссылке и дуйте в фанфары"...

не спорю, что форум очень хороший и на нем очень много знающих людей..
дятлов, кодеров, админов и т.д

но эта тема превратилась в просто высказываний своих спасибо, а не в тему, где люди будут высказывать свои предложения и т.д
все просто на радостях от того что их вылечили орут "спасибо" ... админы смотрят на это, потирают живот и бродят по форуму дальше - такая картина складывается

----------


## Da Boogie

Ну да, человек со своей проблемой в первый раз попал на сайт, ему помогли разобраться, и он должен тут же что-то советовать и предлагать? 
А если он считает себя недостаточно компетентным что-бы делать какие-либо предложения? Ведь для этого желательно в какой-то мере разбираться в проблеме. Таких единицы. 

В свою очередь хочу выразить благодарность коллективу сайта за проделываемую работу и оперативность. Теперь я знаю ресурс, куда обратиться в случае возникновения проблем, в которых не могу разобраться сам.

----------


## !Anubis!

> Ну да, человек со своей проблемой в первый раз попал на сайт, ему помогли разобраться, и он должен тут же что-то советовать и предлагать? 
> А если он считает себя недостаточно компетентным что-бы делать какие-либо предложения?


тогда пусть молчит. имхо. поблагодарить лечившего хелпера можно нажатием кнопки "спасибо" - хелперу наверняка будет приятно.

Но складывается впечатление, что вы не читали первый пост этой темы - там написано для чего эта тема и т.д:




> Нам хотелось бы услышать конкретные предложения, которые помогут ресурсу.


видели такое?. нет? "спасибо, вы мне помогли" - никак не относиться к конкретным предложениям. админы/хелперы и так знают что сильно вам помогли и без их помощи вы бы были по уши в...
это так.

вы не только не попробовали сделать то, о чем попросили, но даже не удосужились ответить на поставленные в первом посте вопросы, хотя они ясно написаны черным по белому:




> Всё ли Вам было понятно? Устраивает ли Вас форма, в которой проходило лечение? Нашли ли Вы полезные материалы у нас? Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?


тоже впервые видите вопросы?  :Wink: 

поэтому я и внес предложение переименовать тему - т.к юзеры все равно не читают первый пост и пишут сюда свои "спасибо".
на многих форумах высказывания типа "спасибо", "тхнкс" и далее в этом же духе равносильны моментальному бану - постинг постов не несущих смысловой нагрузки (это во-первых), и за нарушение правил это во-вторых (в правилах запрещен если постинг таких сообщений).

PS: интересно мне за это сделают - вкатают нарушение или забанят.
был бы человек, а статья найдется.
:-)

----------


## anton_dr

*!Anubis!*, а за что? Вы во всём правы. И, тему всё-таки мы почистим, так как она явно переросла не в то, чем задумывалась...

----------


## anton_dr

Тема подчищена от "спасиб". Оставлены посты, где присутствуют предложения и мысли. Пожалуйста, пишите  сюда только в том случае, если у вас есть что сказать по существу вопроса.




> Всё ли Вам было понятно? Устраивает ли Вас форма, в которой проходило лечение? Нашли ли Вы полезные материалы у нас? Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?
> 
> В общем, хотелось бы услышать всё, что Вы думаете. Нам хотелось бы услышать конкретные предложения, которые помогут ресурсу.

----------


## max-danilof

Запутался немного. :Wink:  Повторяю свое предложение в этой теме.
"Довольно давно заглядываю на сайт. Интересный. Много полезной информации. Сегодня решил официально зарегиниться и поделиться такой идеей пришедшей в голову: Почему бы не разработать коллекцию обоев на раб.стол. с различной направленностью и логом "VirusInfo", разделив их как по возрасту, так и по роду занятий или интересов? Конечно большинство профессионалов скажут, что они не нужны, но вы ведь ждете к себе на форум не только их, а и обычных юзеров, которые меняют обои чуть ли не каждый день, а многие и каждый день и именно таким чаще всего нужен сайт помощи. А тут прямое напоминание.
И вот ещё: если продумать четкое разделение между тем какие обои могут быть боле востребованы, то и профессионал может быть захочет их установить, хоть и видит их раз в день, но видит же! А в год получиться примерно 365 раз!!! Что уж говорить о юзерах."

пс моё сообщение в теме "Всем кто хочет помочь в увеличении популярности форума" прошу удалить.

----------


## anton_dr

Оно и там не помешает.

----------


## Lstrips

Был очень тронут оперативностью ответа на мою проблему. Если честно, я и не думал что кто-то ответит или поможет. Но оказалось нооборот. Первое что вызвало трудности - это поиск по сайту, как не старался но у меня не получалось ввести те символы которые были отображены на рисунке, я их вводил и маленькими буквами и большими, как было нарисовано, ичего у меня не выйшло. Второе не мог долго скачать программу AVZ, скорее всего из-за того что не мог найти ее в поиске. Предлагаю сделать прямую ссылку на нее на главной странице (может она там и есть но я не видел). В остальном все отлично. Спасибо всем, и всего хорошего!!!

----------


## Matias

> Первое что вызвало трудности - это поиск по сайту, как не старался но у меня не получалось ввести те символы которые были отображены на рисунке. Второе не мог долго скачать программу AVZ, скорее всего из-за того что не мог найти ее в поиске. Предлагаю сделать прямую ссылку на нее на главной странице (может она там и есть но я не видел). В остальном все отлично. Спасибо всем, и всего хорошего!!!


1. Надо было зарегистрироваться перед тем, как пользоваться поиском. Капчу на странице поиска должны вводить только гости.
2. Ссылка на AVZ есть в правилах раздела "Помогите".

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ales K

Два раза обращался к вам за помощью - помогли. Всегда быстро и оперативно - за это особое спасибо. Машин заражённых конечно больше, но стараюсь своими силами. Если уж никак, то к вам. Хотел бы документацию по написанию скриптов, чтоб лишний раз не беспокоить Вас. Отдельное спасибо за грамотную инструкцию - проще некуда.

----------


## Matias

> Хотел бы документацию по написанию скриптов,


Документация по редактору скриптов входит в справку AVZ.

----------


## mic149

Огромное спасибо за Вашу работу. Радует оперативность с которой вы помогаете решить проблему - ведь пара часов в течение которых вы помогли вылечить систему не идет ни в какое сравнение с парой дней которые я потратил до этого сам.  :Wink:  А если принять во внимание бескорыстность вашей помощи, то быстрота вашей реакции просто ошеломляет.  :Smiley: 
Парни неужели вам за это никто не платит? Я хотел бы думать что в ваших спонсорах находятся антивирусные компании - так бы вы решали попутно еще несколько проблем... 
Прочитал здесь одно мнение о том как должна выглядеть ваша работа в идеале:
"пользователь качает одно приложение, запускает его и оно само выполняет все операции по диагностике и отправке результатов, получению и выполнению скриптов и т.д."
...Но это получится "в идеале" очередной антивирус, который как и остальные не сможет решить некоторые проблемы. Поэтому хочу сказать что вы делаете как раз ту работу, которая помогает пользователям решать проблемы оптимальным способом. И данный формат работы как раз идеальный.

P.S.: Вы же наверняка считаете количество вылеченных. Так сколько?  :Wink: 
P.P.S.:  :Smiley:  Можно было бы сделать топ кошельков с которых пришла наибольшая поддержка. Скажем пять лучших друзей  :Smiley: 
... И в конце концов, разместите информацию о помощи проекту таким образом, чтоб ее можно было найти ни когда очень-очень-очень захотелось ее найти, а на видном месте. Найти у вас эту ссылку всё-равно что у доктора веба описания вирусов  :Sad:

----------


## anton_dr

> P.S.: Вы же наверняка считаете количество вылеченных. Так сколько?


Не считаем, к сожалению.

----------


## Axl2008

Только седня зарегестрировался на сайте. Обратился с проблемой. Буквально за ближайший час(и то скорее всего по моей не опытности пользования данного ресурса) проблема была решена. Работаете ребят на все 1000% Лучшего сайта посвященного помощи юзерам я пока не встречал. Огромный респект за такую работу. Реально данный сайт помогает избавится от проблемы без переустановки системы и без потери данных. Очень весомый аргумент. И впредь буду пользоваться данным ресурсом при обнаружении каких либо проблем.

----------


## Умудренный

первый раз здесь
проблему пока не решили-нет ответа
гуру-они тоже люди...
говорю про себя в том числе:
"незнание подсаживает на измену"-это из тинейджерского "Хакера"
годовой давности
-т е издания для тех кто стремится всю эту гадость написать(наверно ради самоутверждения)
-как бы там ни было это действительно так
на грани нервного срыва находился не только я
но и миллионы простых юзеров по всему миру
у которых на диске неожиданно обнаруживались файлы с названиями
"Я малварь" (или что похуже)
Вред от переживаний как я понял часто по себестоимости не сравним
и убытками от тупой переинсталляции системы и ее установки "в лоб"
всех прежних программ
думаю в борьбе с плодами больного программерского воображения важную роль должна
играть что называется  психологическая закалка бойца
главное в этом ресурсе даже не то что здесь оказывают реальную помощь-а что
неопытных пользователей НЕ ОСТАВЛЯЮТ В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ
ведь здесь собрались опытные профессионалы и они 
       обьединились
просто ради мира на земле
я не шучу и думаю что под это можно подвести
серьезную философию
и вспомнить заодно об чисто исконно русской культуре взаимопомощи
не смотрел еще все форумы-возможно здесь присутствует раздел вроде "Если вы обнаружили вирус" или "Правила поведения в такой ситуации"
если нет-надо создать
и написать большими буквами-
ВЫДЕРЖКА СПОКОЙСТВИЕ КОНЦЕНТРАЦИЯ И ЗДРАВЫЙ СМЫСЛ-
ДЛЯ ВИРУСОВ ЭТО МОГИЛА
и еще-умение собирать информацию
наверняка стоит (если еще нет) вести раздел вроде "курс молодого бойца" со 
списком литературы и советами от гуру по защите ПК-персонального и сервера
задача ресурса-предоставлять информацию и не давать пострадавшим
впадать в паранойю
УДАЧИ

----------


## Antonn

Очень оперативная помощь, терпеливые к непрофессиональному тупизму специалисты. Очень! подробные правила проведения спасательных работ. Все очень подробно описано, не возникает ни одного вопроса даже находясь абсолютно не в теме. Полезный ресурс, компетентные специалисты. Спасибо.

----------


## muggsy

Второй раз столкнулся с серьёзной, на мой непрофессиональный взгляд, проблемой. И как, если не изменяет память, два года назад ответ и решение получил очень оперативно. С того момента как воспользовался помощью virus.info знаю, что если я столкнусь с такой проблемой, которую не смогу решить собственными силами всегда есть куда обратиться. И с уверенностью советую сайт знакомым. Форум сделал дружелюбно, правила написаны простым языком и предельно понятны. Наказ, если только к посетителям, из собственного опыта) - быть внимательными и терпеливыми.

----------


## Noopp

Еще раз здравствуйте. С удовольствием отпишусь... мне было уделено достаточно много внимания. Уверен что еще и много терпения надо иметь для общения с большинством из нас  :Smiley: 
1. Всё ли Вам было понятно? Поначалу кажется что усвоить это непросто... много текста, ссылок, программ... но  на деле всё просто, понято, расписано для самых непонятливых (к кем я себя и отношу по данным вопросам :Smiley: 
Всё просто, доступно, рподумано)
2. Устраивает ли Вас форма, в которой проходило лечение?
Не могу представить способа лучше чем этот... да и о таком способе я даже не подозревал. Не знаю как оно устроено, да мне знать  ине надо... но это очень удобно 
3. Нашли ли Вы полезные материалы у нас?
Конечно же те программы "которыми вы нас лечите" очень полезны сами по себе. Пользоваться я ими могу только по инструкции... не знаю насчет полезных материалов, но некоторый моменты мне прояснили, разжУвали... за что ббольшое спасибо! 
4. Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?
Ну разве что горячей линии :Smiley:  А так всё просто супер!!!)))

Спасибо вам!

----------


## borber

Добрый день или ночь.
В порядке возможного улучшения:
Иногда, мне кажется, было бы полезно хелперам быть чуть менее лаконичными (это касается не всех, конечно). Да, в правилах все прописано очень четко, и указания конкретные, но, когда вы имеете дело со взволнованным ньюбом, иногда лаконизм оборачивается дополнительными вопросами и лишними постами, которых можно было избежать всего парой дополнительных слов. Т.е. в подобной ситуации время не экономится, а наоборот.
И второе: помощь оперативная, слов нет, но вот я столкнулся с тем, что помогавший мне хелпер исчез из онлайна уже довольно надолго. Я не в порядке претензии, честное слово, я вам очень благодарен за помощь, однако в подобном случае хорошо бы получать какой-то ответ или предупреждение о паузе - может быть, от модератора... А то возникает странное ощущение, когда твоя тема не получает ответов и погружается в глубины, тогда как с другими идет активная работа и день и ночь.
Желаю вашему уникальному ресурсу процветания, а его уникальным участникам и их близким - здоровья и благополучия!  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> однако в подобном случае хорошо бы получать какой-то ответ или предупреждение о паузе - может быть, от модератора... А то возникает странное ощущение, когда твоя тема не получает ответов и погружается в глубины, тогда как с другими идет активная работа и день и ночь.


Тема не закрепляется за определенным хелпером. У нас специалисты в состоянии продолжить лечение, начатое не ими  :Smiley: 
В подобном случае, стоит аккуратно напомнить о себе, скажем, через день. Раньше - не стоит, так как возможно по вашей теме специалист ищет какую-либо информацию, либо ожидается ответ вирусных аналитиков.

----------


## _AI_

Огромное спасибо людям создавшим и поддерживающим данный ресурс!! Все руководства к действию и ответы содержат предельно лаконичные и точные советы по скорейшему решению проблемы. Достаточно просто все внимательно прочитать и сделать как написано. Еще раз спасибо огромное за помощь!!!

----------


## Эмилия

Скажу следующее. Мой компьютер нервничал и вгонял меня в дрожь при мысли о том, что придется переустанавливать систему (о чем я имею самое смутное представление). Никакие антивирусы не помогали. И если бы на этом сайте замечательные человеколюбивые люди не помогли мне, я потеряла бы очень много ценных документов, восстановить которые очень сложно.
 Я считаю, что все материалы здесь изложены доступно и понятно (*уж если даже я поняла, что нужно делать* :Cheesy: ). Помощь очень оперативная, за что отдельное спасибо! Со мной работала helper Kuzz. Ребята, Вы - молодцы! Спасибо Вам большое!
Этот сайт - самый полезный из всех, которые я когда-либо видела - он оказывает реальную помощь тем, кто в компьтерах не разбирается.

----------


## Kuzz

:lol:  Kuzz - Пол | Sex:    Мужчина | Man.
Аватврка ввела в заблуждение...

----------


## GeorgeM

Уважаемые организаторы форума!


Не хочу тыкать кнопку * (),* а хочу именно сказать банальное "спасибо!"  :Clapping: 




> Было ли все понятно?!


Это одна из вещей, которая подкупает в Вашем проекте. :Thumbs Up: 




> Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?


Отсутствие коммерческой основы является одним из сдерживающих факторов, мешающих давать Вам советы. Мне кажется, будь услуга платной, палитра отзывов была бы гораздо разнообразней.

Нет-нет! Вы молодцы  :Cool:  

Хотя... Один совет! Как творческие личности, стремящиеся к самореализации, Вам необходимо искать потенциал в самих себе.
Не успокаиваться на собранных "спасибах" и возросшем рейте, а двигаться вперед...

*Пример:* 
Переписка по моей теме "Блокировка антивирусов" была весьма долгой. Но мне не надо доказывать Ваш профессионализм! :Wink:  По содержанию темы можно было сразу дать задание по лечению с диска. Подобное решение я видел и в других темах...

_Отсюда мой совет!_
*Занесите в п.2 ПРАВИЛ:*
_Если антивирус на Вашем компьютере не запускается (а может и в других случаях!), то_
_- скопируйте на другом "здоровом" компьютере программу_ _ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/cureit/__;_
_- переименуйте файл .exe, задав ему нейтральное имя;_
_- запишите программу на диск;_
_- проведите с диска диагностику/лечение своего компьютера..._

ГОСПОДА! Это - Ваше время!

P.S. Kuzz! Все равно СПАСИБО! Это - не камень в твой огород)))

----------


## Светок

Я только недавно стала пользователем Вашего ресурса, я и не ожидала, что можно так быстро и просто получить квалифицированную помощь. Спасибо Вам огромнейшее за то, что вы делаете.
Проблемы, над которыми я мучилась не один день, Вы с легкостью помогли мне решить.
Это просто супер!!! :Cheesy: 
Буду заходить к Вам частенько, набираться опыта в решении проблем!
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Гость форума

искал в инете баг по bn4.tmp (bn2.tmp) и нашел фикс только у вас, воспользовался и инет вновь стал легким и приятным, большое спасибо)))
С уважением Дмитрий.

----------


## Shredinger

Что я думаю о Virusinfo?
- Я думаю антивирусные компании должны поддержать проект Viruinfo, ибо большое количество проблем с лечениями компов от заражения  выполняют именно умельцы из Virusinfo, а не их службы поддержки.

----------


## zerocorporated

> Что я думаю о Virusinfo?
> - Я думаю антивирусные компании должны поддержать проект Viruinfo, ибо большое количество проблем с лечениями компов от заражения  выполняют именно умельцы из Virusinfo, а не их службы поддержки.


Тех поддержка антивирусных компаний тоже старается как может, нам просто от части легче так как выработана методика, есть хорошие инструменты + лечим мы всех, хоть есть антивирус хоть нет.

----------


## bez

Сегодня при посещении сайта клиента подхватил Trojan.Rntm.10.
Через Яндекс попал на virusinfo 
Одна проблема решена - от вируса вылечился
Вторая проблема состоит в следующем - уже часа три убил на "прочтение" сайта.
Нашёл много всего интересного. Уже сегодня рано вставать, кровать нагрета... а оторваться не могу :))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

думаю, что проект хороший. только малость загибающийся. :Wink: 
...
а куда можно предложения по форуму писать?.. можно сюда?))
напишу:
а что если сделать раздел, где задавать вопросы разным форумчанам? например пишем - с такого-то числа по такое-то (три дня допустим) на вопросы отвечает такой-то форумчанин (будем рассматривать на примере Олега)
Если с него (допустим) начинать первого: создается тема в разделе - ответы Олега Зайцева - там ему задают вопросы (можно обговорить заранее какого типа вопросы задавать нельзя, также за отвечающим остается право на какие-то вопросы не отвечать)...
Затем методом выбора задаются вопросы кому-то другому, или всех по очереди назначать отвечать на вопросы (группу модеров или СМ или экспертов ... или на выбор администрации).


PS:механизм я объяснил лишь примерно - что бы было просто понятно, что именно я предлагаю.
PS2: с ходу могу назвать много ников людей, которых хотелось бы немного "допросить" - думаю не я один такой. (Олег, Пауль, DVi, rav, Maxim, kps и др...)

----------


## noname_and

впечатления от етого форума только позитивные... даже такому чайнику как я Ваши специалиты доступно все объяснили. спасибо за то что Вы есть!!!!!

----------


## mania

Вылечили мой xp,надавали кучу рекомендаций по правильной работе!!!!НО ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ УВИДЕТЬ РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ ПО VISTE HOME PREMIUM ,потому как уже куплен новый бук с предустановленной Vista!!!!!
  и все таки придумать как вас отблагодарить через pay pal :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anton_dr

> и все таки придумать как вас отблагодарить через pay pal


Moneybookers разве не подойдёт?
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=17130

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Буду короток!
1.Высокая скорость реакции на проблемы пользователей.
2.Компетентность специалистов не вызывает сомнения, всегда помогали!
3.Но всё же не хватает иногда отвечающим на вопросы чуточки терпения, не все семи пядей во лбу и некоторые, очевидные специалистам, вопросы связаные с WinXP просто не знают, потому что ранее не сталкивались. По этому хотелось бы видеть раздел форума, ну не совсем уж для ламеров, но с разбором некоторых проблем функционирования Оси и програмного обеспечения.

----------


## ananas

Если ресурс хочет развиваться как помощь непродвинутым от продвинутых в устранении проблем, это одно.

Если ресурс желает оказывать еще некое влияние на всю индустрию, заниматься аналитикой текущей ситуации, обсуждать тенденции развития, это другое.

Будьте готовы к разным мнениям и подходам. И совершенно очевидно, что будут присутствовать мнения, кардинально отличающиеся от официальных позиций компаний и их лидеров.

Некие заслуги компаний, каких бы результатов они не добились ранее, могут учитываться, но не могут быть однозначно признаны как некая абсолютная истина.

А авторитет их лидеров не может быть аргументом по-умолчанию в подтверждение их официальных рыночных и неофициальных подходов.

Это рынок, на котором они зарабатывают. А пользователи-клиенты имеют право знать правду и искать эту правду, а не просто тупо следовать призывам и официальным мнениям, покупая кота в мешке.

Если это не так, если ресурс не может не не зависеть от официальных мнений, следует это признать.

Пока что я вижу, как несогласных новичков банят. А несогласных авторитетных товарищей выживают.

При этом ощущается какое-то подобострастие перед другими авторитетными в этой области и на этом ресурсе в частности, товарищами. Им позволительно почему-то гораздо больше, хотя они любят себя позиционировать, как частные лица, а не как выразители официальных мнений своих работодателей.

Большое спасибо за заботу о пользователях. У кого этой заботы больше, пользователи разберутся и проголосуют рублем. Только не стоит претендовать на роль неких пророков и давить авторитетом везде и во всем. Ваши заслуги в этой области не дают вам право учить всех и вся жизни вообще.

Кое-кому перед кое-кем в свете последних событий следует извиниться.

Возвращаясь к началу, так можно остаться тут с одними спасибками в разделе помогите. Хотя, может это и есть чья-то настоящая рыночная цель - спасибки и промывание мозгов.

----------


## [email protected]

[/quote]Я никак не могу разобратся в вашем сайте, у меня есть проблема и я не могу написать сообщение о помощи. Где оно пишется?

----------


## pig

Здесь читали?

----------


## Sality

> И, пока Вы ещё здесь, нам важно ваше мнение. Всё ли Вам было понятно? Устраивает ли Вас форма, в которой проходило лечение? Нашли ли Вы полезные материалы у нас? Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?


Присоединяюсь ко всем вышеперечисленным благодарностям. По топику хотел бы сказать следующее:
1. Форма устраивает, но над стараться универсализировать этот форум, чтобы помимо онлайн поддержки, он стал хорошим оффлайн справочником и помощником в борьбе с вирями. В правилах особо подчёркивается, что нельзя использовать чужие скрипты, однако я несколько раз их юзал (предварительно прочитав справку avz) и это мне помогало. Т.е. под каждый конкретный вирь нужно прописывать ссылку на необходимый скрипт. Я прекрасно понимаю, что каждый ПК индивидуален, но всё же работа вирусов одной "модели" примерно схожа и можн подобрать скрипт который поможет избавиться от вируса и при этом не порежет ничего нужного. Кроме того, как вы сами и говорили в одном из своих обсуждений хелперов, нужн указывать в теме конкретный вирь, который вы лечите юзеру, это сильно облегчит вам работу и увеличит траф терпящих бедствие юзеров, обращающихся к вам за помощью.
2. По поводу студ.группы, вы указываете на NickGolovko, знач нужн писать ему в личку или есть конкретная тема? Ссылку пжлста.
3. AVZ, CureIt, AVPTool и иже с ними конечн хороши, но не могу не отметить эффективность точечных антивирей, которые лечат конкретный вирус. Хелперы ошиблись, указав мне на то, что не сделав сд с CureIt на здоровой машине, я не смогу вылечить файловы вирь. Миниантивир Sality_Off.exe от Boris Yampolsky (Kaspersky Lab 200 :Cool:  помог мне избавиться от вируса без задействования других компов. Если бы ваш портал разрабатывал такие точечные антивиры, это позволило бы в разы увеличить хелпоёмкость данного ресурса ).
4. Вирусы "умнеют", определённо они тоже не стоят на месте и развиваются. Поразивший меня Sality.Nau помимо банального блочинья реестра и диспетчера задач, каким-то образом контролил мои интернет запросы и не давал выходить на сайты антивирусов - сюда зайти я смог, но поиск с запросом sality не работал, пришлось искать по форуму через яндекс. Avz вирь закрывал, пока я не сменил название. Закачки CureIt, AVPTool прерывались на 95%, а переданные мне с других компов не работали. Sality_Off.exe мне скинули по Квипу, т.к. самостоятельно я не мог его скачать, хоть и имел прямую ссылку (он лежит на сайте Касперского). Это я к тому, что нужно научить юзеров бороться с такими хитростями вирей. К примеру, как можн сделать так, чтобы в загаловке Оперы или IE не отображалось название или другая инфа, которая даёт виру распознать сайт его Смерти (антивиров и этого портала)? Выкладывая файлы для скачивания, нужн обязательно менять название на что-нить безобидное, либо выкладывать их на нейтральных сайтах, чтобы вирь ничего не заподозрил. В общем, как енто реализовывать решать вам, экспертам, моё дело предложить ).
5. Были ещё предложения, вспомню - допишу ).
Большое вам Спасибо за всё то, что вы делаете.

----------


## PavelA

@Sality По поводу обчения: 
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15090

----------


## komatozic

Присоединяюсь к словам написаных выше!
     В инете зависаю давненько, но узнав о Вас в плотную начала выделять столько адреналина, у меня поднялась настроение до небес, щасте переполняло в каждой клетки моего тела, хочу видеть Вас снова и снова- Я влюбилась!

----------


## Venus doom

Последние годы интернет буквально наводнился различными троянскими программами, вирусами, червями и прочей гадостью. Антивирусные компании стараются как можно оперативнее выпускать обновления сигнатур, но, к сожелению, вирусописатели опережают их. Ваш форум гарантированный помощник в избавлении от всяческого рода вредоносных программ. 
Хочу поздравить весь коллектив Helper'ов, модераторов и администраторов форума, а также сотрудников Лаборатории Касперского (именно этому антивирусу я доверяю защиту своего ПК и очень доволен Вашей работой!)  с наступающим Новым Годом, пожелать Вам успехов в борьбе с компьютерным зловредством и всего самого лучшего!

С уважением, Venus Doom!

----------


## Volume_87

СПАСИБО Вам громное за помощь!!!

----------


## boulingist

Всем привет!!! Я еще только начинаю учиться бороться с вирусами, но зайдя на этот сайт, был поражен количеством инфы!!! даж насколько запутался читая форумы  :Smiley:   а вообще спасибо ВАМ что есть такой сайт !!!! от всей души!!!!

----------


## bleak

2 для читала форум. апгрейд мозга помог. узнала много нового. и спасибо хэлперам! особенно мне нравится их манера общения ))) только не всегда понятно, какие указания можно делать при включенном антивире и инете, а какие нет. допустим, в правилах в разделе "диагностика" в пунктах 2 и 3 не указано про антивир/фаервол и надо ли держать IE открытым как в п.1.

----------


## Dr.Gyger

Благодаря ВирусИнфо завёл себе новое хобби- хожу по знакомым и лечу их машины  :Wink: 
Оказалось- интересное занятие. Спасибо людям, здесь работающим!
С почтением- Dr.Gyger

----------


## alexsadko68

Здорово помогаете!
Ресурс держится на добровольцах(ОГРОМНОЕ ИМ СПАСИБО!) зачастую коллективное мнение и помощь приводит к положительному результату лечения, но иногда мелкие замечания или вопросы остаются без ответа.
Пожелание к Олегу Зайцеву.
Стандартные скрипты, хотелось бы чтоб были в нескольких вариантах!
Дело в том, что при их работе они востанавливают настройки политики безопасности к какому-то среднему значению.
Например разблокируют доступ к настройкам панели задач, а я для юзеров, чтоб чего не испортили, их отключаю, или отображение имени последнего пользователя при вводе логина.
Ксати может можно написать скриптик которые бы на здоровой машине собирал бы эти настройки в какую-то базу, а после лечения возвращал-бы назад?
А в целом, меня вы выручали много раз!
Ничего кроме благодарности, сказать не могу.

----------


## GeorgeT

В целом все у вас отлично.Идея вашего сайта - супер!

Мои предложения следующие:

- сделать платное членство для желающих.10$ в мес к примеру.(Ресурс большой,так что эти 10ки вам нормальную сумму могут составить)Думаю желающих будет достаточно.
- как вариант сделать платное разовое обслуживание в ургентных случаях.К примеру 50$ за 2-3дня-неделю ваших консультаций.Бесплатно тоже хорошо,но когда нужно все и "вчера",то лучше заплатить чем ждать вместе со всеми,кому не куда спешить 
- сделать онлайн поддержку через ICQ,Skype или типа того.Иногда,когда очень жмет,не хватает терпения дождаться ответа на свой вопрос.И хотел бы заплатить за помощь,да не кому(жду ответ на свой вопрос с утра,а сейчас уже почти 18-00)Понедельник без рабочего компьютера - это проблема.

----------


## priv8v

> сделать платное членство для желающих.10$ в мес к примеру


а что значит членство? :Smiley: 
для чтения форум открыт всем даже не зареганным.




> как вариант сделать платное разовое обслуживание в ургентных случаях.


ага. над аналогичным предложением администрация говорила, что будет думать - думают...




> сделать онлайн поддержку через ICQ,Skype или типа того.Иногда,когда очень жмет,не хватает терпения дождаться ответа на свой вопрос.И хотел бы заплатить за помощь,да не кому(жду ответ на свой вопрос с утра,а сейчас уже почти 18-00)Понедельник без рабочего компьютера - это проблема.


для поддержки у некоторых хелперов в профиле аси указаны, а у некоторых даже в подписи написано про онлайн помощь с * до * по мск  :Smiley: 
а про помощь непосредственно форуму - есть такая тема - можно помочь как материально, так и другими способами...
а про помощь непосредственно тому кто помогал - не знаю.

----------


## Сёмчик

Я очень рад за то, что есть вы. Спасибо вам за помощь!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lobo

Я на этом высоко-проффесиональном форуме недавно , и за это время вопросы , которые я задавал не остались без ответа и объяснений.
Что сказать ....спасибо и удачи Вам господа хелперы  :Beer:

----------


## DVi

> время вопросы , которые я задавал не остались без ответа и объяснений.


Вы не правы. Вашей проблемой занимаются.

----------


## light59

Он написал, что вопросы *НЕ* остались без ответа  :Smiley:

----------


## Cudo Romantio

Замечательные Люди замечательным образом занимаются Замечательным Настоящим Делом! Такая помощь бесценна! Глубоко благодарен всем труженикам антивирусного фронта! Тысячу раз в восторге!

----------


## A1388

как правильно подметил Админ, этот сайт и форум я как и все посетил только в тот момент как возникла проблема с компьютером, но сегодня например я вошел не для того чтобы создать очередную тему с криком "ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!" я заше для того чтобы выразить искреннюю благодарность, за то что вы ребята реально помогаете, не заставляя долго ждать и не бросаете в трудную минуту, а самое главное вы делаете это безвозмездно. Огромное спасибо!
P.S. VirusInfo форева!!!!  :Smiley:

----------


## Ogurets

Предыстория: У меня была проблема с локальной сетью «подключение ограничено или отсутствует»,  при нажатии на кнопку «исправить», выдавал сообщение: «невозможно обновить IP адрес». По этой причине не мог пользоваться Интернетом, вызвал мастера своего провайдера, тот сказал, что проблема в системе и их это не интересует. На вопрос какое решение были даны ответы: 1) Переустанови Windows. 2) Смени сетевую плату. 3) Убейся :Smiley: . 
Потом воспользовался Вашим разделом «Если у вас "слетела" сеть после лечения...». Выполнил 14 пункт Восстановления системы программы AVZ, перезагрузился, настроил сетевуху и подключение, и вот пишу Вам этот пост. А я уже завтра за новой сетевухой собрался. Хочется поблагодарить всех создателей сайта и форума, а также его участников. Вы мне  реально помогли – СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!

----------


## prawsha

Здравствуйте !
Нашел Вас по ссылке в утилите Касперского, здесь http://avptool.ru/ru/AVPTool_manual.htm так же пишут что можно отправить лог сюда и тебе помогут. Но в правилах указано требование представлять логи 3х программ. Дело не сложное - только зараженный ПК на другом конце города  :Sad: 
Как поступить, чтобы тебе помогли и не нарушить правила ?

----------


## Kuzz

> Как поступить, чтобы тебе помогли и не нарушить правила ?


Это как раз для Вас: http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVPTool_manual.htm

----------


## DVi

> Это как раз для Вас: http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVPTool_manual.htm


Алгоритм последующий действий описан тут: http://avptool.virusinfo.info/ru/AVPTool_helpdesk.htm
Дальше следуйте указаниям хелперов в своем топике.

----------


## sets

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! 
Хочу искренне выразить свою благодарность за помощь, которую Вы оказываете не только мне, но и всем страждущим из мира пользователей ПК. На самом деле трудно даже выразить это словами (лучше наверное деньгами  :Smiley: ). Сколько было случаев, когда приходилось сталкиваться с местными "гуру" в компьютерной сфере и кроме невнятных фраз и раздражения в свой адрес больше ничего не получал. После так называемого "лечения" вирусов приносил домой отформатированный диск С. "Это и я так могу" - говорил Промокашка. А вот сделать все нормально практически не получалось ни у кого. Кроме того, другие форумы, которые посещал до обнаружения Вашего, по эквиваленту терпения и понимания гораздо уступают Вашему - не все люди сразу все понимают или разбираются во всех терминах и "понятиях". Одним словом - Вы лучшие в этом. И насколько я понимаю - аналогов на территории СНГ и даже за рубежом не существует. Я просто не перестаю удивлятся каждый раз, обращаясь к Вам за помощью - как такое возможно, как Вы каждый раз попадаете в "десятку", подсказывая, что нужно сделать. Иногда случается, что после лечения компьютер все еще ведет себя немного неадекватно. Начинается мелкая "лихорадка", кажется - "ну вот, что-то еще осталось". Но спустя время понимаешь - все в порядке. Сколько Вы все-таки экономите времени и денег - просто не поддается подсчету! Я просто не могу понять - как это все возможно делать на добровольном и бесплатном основании. Да, понимаю, - просто так ничего не бывает. Но все равно - человек написал о проблеме и тут же в его теме появляется "спасатель" с черным выделенным или золотистым шрифтом, терпеливо подсказывает, в который раз напоминает, проверяет, рекомендует - и беда отступила! Уклон Вам большой за все, здоровья, свежего воздуха (не забывайте об этом).

----------


## uziel

полностью присоединяюсь к sets, терпения Вам не занимать! это очень хорошо для всех страждущих. ибо найдя лечение- они обрящут!

----------


## Voin000

вы молодцы,очень радует этот форум.очень помогает,как только какие-то проблемы с компьютером,гугл сразу к вам посылает где есть методы решения проблемы.

выражаю вам огромную благодарность и уважение.
спасибо что вы есть  :Smiley:

----------


## LAM

Молодцы!
Преимущества сайта просто не дают изменить ему с другим!  :Smiley: 
- Удивительная оперативность!
- Профессионализм!
- Отсутсвие каких-либо вымогательств, навязчивой рекламы и т.п. - но от этого только больше хочется помогать проекту и морально и материально!
- Даже дизайн сайта отражает всю красоту, простоту и четкость выполнения задач на нем.

И хотя здесь запретили писать только лишь фразу "Вы просто молодцы!",
но не боясь злых модеров, как раз и хочется лишь воскликнуть:
*                      ВЫ ПРОСТО МОЛОДЦЫ!!!*

----------


## Андрей34

Даже не думал, что такое возможно, что такое существует! Помощь с понятными пояснениями,точный ответ в куче рассуждения, ни каких лишних слов, всё точно в цель. 

Всё лучшее уже сказали до меня, и я присоединяюсь к этим словам т.е. к каждому хорошему слову сказанному в вашу сторону.

Добавлю только то, что была проблема у меня, возился с нею я три дня, ни AVZ, ни каспер, ни доктор вэб не помогли решить проблему.

Ну вот, отчаялся я, грустил два дня, начал готовиться, собирать везти мой виртуальный мир спасать...но перед этим решил последний раз взглянуть и вдруг увидел путь, направление, ссылку к вам, вот оно спасение! И вот, спустя всего минуток десять, был сделан нужный скрипт, был дан совет по улучшению системы. 

Если вы есть, значит не всё потеряно, и можно почувствовать себя уверенно, если что-то с системой не то!  Спасибо всем и каждому, кто принимает здесь участие, спасибо вам, и я всего лишь капля из потока тех, кто вам так сильно благодарен.  :Smiley:

----------


## An-irk

Большое спасибо за Ваш труд, терпение и непроходящее желание помочь всем обратившимся к Вам!!!

----------


## Лерка

Какие вы молодцы, ребята, что помогаете нам - чайникам! 
Удачи вам во всём!

----------


## Dvornik

Я хочу сказать большое Спасибо администрации сайта!За такую отточенную и скорую(в прямом смысле слова) работу!Видно тут работают одни профессионалы в своем деле!Хочу пожелать хелперам не попасть под сокращение и здоровья!Покорный ваш Junior Member Dvornik!

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Огромное спасибо создателем за форум и оперативную помощь.

----------


## antanta

Когда в разделе "Помогите" от хелпера поступает совет переустановить систему, пусть даже "поверх". А в другом случае пролечить с CD... В былые времена за такое канделябрами...
 Когда модератор форума пишет, что файл hosts в NT-подобных ОС находится в определенной папке, и все молчат (о том, что он может работать из другой локации), когда (для демонстрации отправки некой программой учетных данных в открытом виде) выкладывают не лог снифера, а скриншот с командной строкой браузера...
 Господа, это ж ресурс, претендующий на уровень научно-популярного, как минимум. Давайте держать марку.

----------


## PavelA

> Когда в разделе "Помогите" от хелпера поступает совет переустановить систему, пусть даже "поверх". А в другом случае пролечить с CD... В былые времена за такое канделябрами...


Да, Вы, наверное, профи...  В былые времена за такое канделябрами меня за такое канделябрами не били, а спасибо говорили.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А в другом случае пролечить с CD


А вот скажите мне, зачем антивирусные компанииначали выпускать LiveCD?? А как Вы будете лечить систему, если система не может загрузиться??

----------


## anton_dr

И как будете восстанавливать систему, наполовину убитую, кроме как обновлением Windows "поверх"?

----------


## Гриша

> Когда в разделе "Помогите" от хелпера поступает совет переустановить систему, пусть даже "поверх". А в другом случае пролечить с CD... В былые времена за такое канделябрами..


Офф:  :Shocked:

----------


## zlata91

Очень нужный и полезный форум. Дуже не знаю что бы делала без Вашей помощи. Огромное спасибо создателям форума и светлым умам которые нам помогают

----------


## Forexpaync

Hi My wife and I would like to thank you all for this web site. Hours of pleasure and all.

----------


## 3DogNight

Отличный сайт, всем РЕСПЕКТ ! очень помогли !

----------


## Stock

Портал очень нужный и полезный! Прочитал книгу о безопасности и пользуюсь многими рекомендациями из неё. Время от времени отправляю по этому адресу нуждающихся и они обретают покой  :Smiley: . А кроме того, частенько люди пользующиеся компьютерами на поверхностном уровне, приносят мне своих болезненных. В большинстве случаев когда не помогли проверки каспером, куреитом и авп имеется две альтернативы: переустановка винды на отформаченный раздел или помощь местных гуру...

----------


## klonifer

Я зашел сюда прогулочным шагом,просто так! и подумал:
-столько раз я был спасаем о смерти ! и спасал других !
Спасибо Вам от всех тех беспечных компьютеро-людей,которые сейчас здоровы!
Спасибо ВАМ СПАС-VIRUSINFO !

----------


## Денис Виноградов

Выражаю особую благодарность всем Хелперам форума. 
Я убедился в том, что здесь не просто помогают, но и ХОТЯТ помочь.  И проблемы пользователя не считают только "его проблемами".
На все свои вопросы я получил детальнейшие ответы.
Скачал несколько весьма полезных программ: здесь их - изобилие. Не приходится лазить по И-нету и искать каждую отдельно.
Также радует культурный уровень форума. 
Всегда рассчитываю на Вас.

С уважением - 

Денис Виноградов

----------


## kiaop

Не ожиданная радость----бывает же "такое"?
-Есть же помощники , для "чайников" ( вроде меня )!
Что сказать?
- БОЛЬШОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!

----------


## демон1307

спасибо за форум. много интересного и полезного.

----------


## lavrov

Уже не первый раз к ВАМ обращаюсь,считаю что помощь очень эффективная,выручали как сазанно выше не раз!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо всем огромное так держать!!!!!!!! Еще раз спасибо,побольше бы таких сайтов!!!!!!!!

----------


## Татьяна Алексеевна

Избавились от Get Accelerator с помощью AVZ.   Спасибо большое за помощь!!!  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## artden6

"Я в прошлом бою навылет пробит, меня механик заштопал. А тот который во мне сидит вновь заставляет в штопор..."В.Высоцкий"

Спасибо огромное за ваш Сайт, это Сайт помощи с большой буквы!!

----------


## IDEZ

Огромное спасибо вам, ребята. Без вас совсем не знал бы, что делать. На портал попал случайно, "в порыве отчаяния", и приятно удивлен, что мою проблему решили меньше, чем за сутки. Имхо, это один из важнейших сайтов по безопасности. Порталу нужно присвоить медаль "За спасение утопающих чайников" ))))

----------


## p3rfect

Сайт действительно хороший,полезный, да к тому же ещё и бесплатный.Но воспринемаю его, после моей не удачной "просбе о помощи" как помоги себе сам  :Smiley: . Может он помогал, помогает и будет помогать,но я видимо оказался исключением :Smiley:  Ну я в этом никого не виню.Это опыт каторый ещё раз доказал,что никто тебе не поможет да ещё и бесплатно, кроме тебя самого.... Буду и вдальнейшем посешать его, но уже в целях получения новых знаний, чтобы уметь помочь себе. За это спасибо Всем создателям и тем кто трудиться в этом проекте!!!

----------


## LongJonson

Сегодня, когда в сети не так уж много осталось бесплатных проектов, virusinfo со своей грамотной, качественной и одновременно быстрой помощью оставляет очень приятное впечатление. Обратился уже второй раз с проблемой, быстро помогли, за что большое спасибо. Особо нравится у вас процесс стандартизации и в создании тем и обращении за помощью, что очевидно облегчает жизнь хелперам, сохраняя одновременно индивидуальный подход к каждому обратившемуся. Читаешь правила, на которые есть ссылка практически отовсюду. В них все понятно, расписан четкий алгоритм действий, приведены скриншоты... Разберется даже ребенок. Вобщем очень удобно и чувствуется внимание к каждому, кто попросит помочь. Напоминает работу высококлассной фирмы по оказанию каких либо сервисных услуг, только тут все безвозмездно.  :Smiley:  С благодарностью, Long Jonson.

----------


## SergT

Я на себе ощутил помощь умнейших голов мира сего, две недели сума сходил пока не нашел этот сайт и почти за трое суток мне помогли парни со всей страны, нет даже и зарубежные. Bratez, thyrex, PavelA, Andreika, snifer67. Спасибо ВСЕМ! Почти как в армии - взаимовыручка!!! Не буду засорять эфир буду разбираться как деньги положить! ПАРНИ ВЫ - МОЛОДЧИКИ, ВСЕМ СПАСИБО! НЕ ДАЛИ УТОНУТЬ и жена рада что я больше не матерюсь и табуретки не пинаю ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!

----------


## zozo

Может быть мой анализ покажется кому-то поверхностным и непрофессиональным, но я и не претендую. Просто считаю своим долгом высказать, что на душе... по поводу авторов и создателей, специалистов ВирусИнфо!
Во первых об отношении... полистав несколько сообщений я поняла, что даже не будучи специалистом здесь не услышишь в свой адрес резких слов, напротив - специалисты раз за разом каждому "паникёру" вроде меня повторяют "что, где и когда"... Это говорит о высокой культуре, тех профессионалов которые здесь трудятся. 
Во вторых о скорости... практически все решения выдаются в течении адекватного времени - часы а порой и минуты, что конечно при современном ритме несказанно важно. Вы не просто экономите время, но сохраняете психическое здоровье и нервы. Не представляю, как это возможно при сегодняшней загруженности айти специалистов.
Ну и в третьих... Где нужно расписаться, чтоб Вам друзья выделяли ГОСБЮДЖЕТ?!! Вы заслуживаете не только морального поощрения, которого у вас, уверена в избытке, но и значительного материального обеспечения!!!
Спасибо Вам! Вы люди с большим сердцем... будьте здоровы, богаты и счастливы. Всех специалистов ресурса с наступающим Новым Годом и Рождеством!
---
PS: Особое спасибо волшебнику PavelA!!!

----------


## luj

Много раз возникали проблеммы с восстановлением системы атакованой вирусмами. Тут нашёл много материала, и хотя  почти каждый конкретизирован - всетаки есть огромная база ХЕЛП и самое важное *поддержка,* а это много значит. Может и помоч чем смогу.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

> 1. Всё ли Вам было понятно? 
> 2. Устраивает ли Вас форма, в которой проходило лечение? 
> 3. Нашли ли Вы полезные материалы у нас? 
> 4. Чего, по Вашему мнению, нам не хватает?


1. Да, замечала что хэлперы быстро перестраиваются под неопытного пользователя
2. Идеально!
3. Море. иногда информация разбросана по нескольким темам поэтому огромный плюс - использование меток (если бы их правильно вписывали)

Есть и пожелание, но не касающееся поддержки:
Не хватает мне на форуме одной единственной вещи, чтобы при клике на новые сообщения НЕ отображались темы раздела "Помогите" 
Я ведь не хелпер, как и некоторые другие постоянные пользователи, меня больше интересует, что же появилось нового в других разделах. Ходить по каждому разделу или листать страницы новых сообщений на 90% заполненные темами раздела Помогите - очень неудобно

----------


## uuu99950

Я думаю, что форум VirusInfo полезный, особенно для слабо подготовленных пользователей.

Как скорая помощь всем страждущим - это весьма и весьма благородная миссия.  

Но есть и минусы.  Форум превратился в один большой крик "Помогите".  
Движение по всем остальным темам - слабое, незначительное.

Поскольку в темах "Помогите" разрешается писать посты только автору крика "Помогите" и хэлперам, то остальным эти темы неинтересны.

  Тем более тексты во всех темах "Помогите" всегда одинаковые.  "Выполните скрипт № 3, и пришлите нам лог...   Щас будем думать...  Теперь выполните скрипт такой-то и снова пришлите нам лог... "

- каждый раз под каждого пользователя индивидуально изготовленный хелперами.

  То есть это ручной труд, и другими посетителями средство борьбы с вирусом, предложенное для одного пользователя - не может быть автоматически применено к другому пользователю. 

  И я не вижу в этом ничего хорошего.  Способ избран - не универсальный.  А хотелось бы унификации подхода.

  На форуме не изучаются какие-либо другие, более эффективные или более универсальные действия для борьбы с вирусами, чем применяемые ныне скрипты для утилиты AVZ.   Хотя вполне можно предложить более универсальные методы избавления от вирусов.

  Не говоря уже о том, что на форуме не видно никаких "программистских сил", которые бы при необходимости изготавливали бы хотя бы простые вспомогательные утилиты - новые инструменты для более эффективной борьбы с вирусами.

 "Программистских сил", кроме самого автора программы AVZ.  Но и он мало что успевает, в настоящее время, в плане необходимого развития AVZ.

*******************

  Вот например, в оправданности какой тактики я укрепил свое мнение, пообщавшись всего несколько дней на данном форуме: (и я собрал себе за пару дней все необходимые инструменты для этого).

  К AVZ не прибегал, и не собираюсь в дальнейшем, потому что мне нужен универсальный метод борьбы. Надежный

  1. Какой способ восстановления работоспособного состояния компьютера пользователя вызывает наибольшее доверие ?

1.  Восстановление "на голову" пострадавшему системному диску - его заблаговременно сделанной, недавней посекторной копии этого логического диска.

Это возможно не всегда, если пользователь не заботился о регулярных посекторных копиях логического диска (делаются Акронисом "True Image")

Вдобавок, если системный диск С был размечен большим по объему, и на него кидали фильмы, музыку, фотографии - то делать посекторную копию такого логического диска - нереально.

2.  Копирование на голову "зараженному" системному реестру диска С - его свежей копии, но копии сделанной на тот момент, когда вирус еще  не заразил компьютер.
Копировать придется из под LiveCD различных модификаций.

  И вот тут - у меня есть претензии к нынешней тактике хелперов.

  По умолчанию, почти у всех пользователей стоит настройка "делать контрольную точку восстановления" один раз в сутки.  За сколько последних дней на компьютере пользователя имеются контрольные точки - зависит от размера папки
"System Volume Information", выставленной пользователем.

  По умолчанию, Microsoft отводит под эту папку до 12 % от размера логического системного диска (почти всегда это будет диск с буквой С)

  То есть - в момент, когда пользователь начал жаловаться на вирус - у него на компьютере "валяется" много копий здорового системного реестра.  Я посмотрел у себя - и нашел системные реестры аж за 15 последних дней.

  Чтобы залезть в папку "System Volume Information", на нее надо назначить права как у того, кто по умолчанию ее владелец.  Нужно подсмотреть какие права на папку у "System", и сделать себе такие-же.  Будучи администратором, это получится.

  Целая коллекция здоровых, незараженных еще системных реестров - будет находиться в папках "Snapshot", вложенных в папку "System Volume Information"

 - Осталось решить, за какое число мы хотим взять 5 файлов системного реестра ? Рекомендуется если подменять - то тогда уж одновременно все 5 файлов, те которые для папки "system32\config"

  Наша задача найти системный реестр за самое позднее число, пока вируса еще не было прописано в системный реестр.

  Если пользователь прислал карантин, и в карантине хелпер нашел файлы-вирусы, то он должен рекомендовать пользователю восстановить контрольную точку на число "предыдущий день" от дня, когда вирус прописал в автозагрузку системного реестра свои записи.

  Зная имена файлов вируса, и имея например утилиту, которая быстренько прошерстит мне 15 копий системного реестра, начиная от завирусованного и далее назад, к копии реестра с самой старой датой...

   Когда мы из под LiveCD начнем искать самый поздний по дате системный реестр, в котором еще не было например файла  spda64.exe - то вот этот реестр и надо будет, из под LiveCD, скопировать на голову завирусованному.

  А перед этим завирусованный - на всякий случай - сохранить в другую папку.

  Возвращаться к контрольной точке отката "на определенное число" можно и сейчас, из под LiveCD от ERD Commander.  Для ERD Commanderа не надо даже никакие права на папку "System Volume Information" переставлять.

  Остался один вопрос: за какое число системный реестр нам взять ?  Чтобы в нем не был прописан вирус, но при этом желательно не самый древний.

  Даже сейчас, не имея утилиты, сравнивающей сразу много копий системного реестра (по одной за каждое число), и генерирующей инкрементальный отчет по типу:

12.01.2010  появился прописанный в автозагрузку файл "safemon.sys"
                 в ветви реестра такой-то

13.01.2010 - никаких новых файлов, прописанных в автозагрузку, по сравнению с 12-м числом, не обнаружено.

14.01.2010  появился прописанный в автозагрузку файл "spda64.exe"
                 в ветви реестра такой-то....

*******************
Значит из под LiveCD мы копируем на голову завирусованному реестру - его "здоровую" копию от 13-го числа.

   Так вот даже не имея утилиты, создающей инктрементальный отчет, пройдясь сразу по многим реестрам - вполне получается быстро сделать несколько попарных сравнений реестров.  Утилитой "Regshot unicode"

   Все видно даже в ее отчетах.  А если была бы утилита, которая "шерстила" бы сразу список системных реестров, и не надо было бы в ней по отдельности сначала вставлять файл реестра "software", затем "system"...

- то было бы вообще супер !

********************************************
  Эта технология может быть дополнена своим, дополнительным способом сохранения системных реестров по расписанию.  У меня уже несколько дней, помимо контрольных точек изготавливаемых Windows по умолчанию,

утилита "RegSaver 12_17" раз в сутки копирует 5 файлов системного реестра в назначенную мною папку.

 Расчет такой:  пока компьютер здоров - у меня будут накапливаться здоровые копии системного реестра (еще и на флэшку их буду сохранять периодически).  А когда мой компьютер так заразят, что он станет незапускаемым - то я заберу последнюю, сломанную копию системного реестра - но уже из под LiveCD.

  А дальше - ух я эту коллекцию реестров обработаю !   :Smiley:   На предмет инкрементальных изменений в автозагрузке, по числам.

  Получится что и волки сыты, и овцы целы.  Хелперы хотели получать в свои руки тело вируса - они будут получать.  Пользователи хотели, чтобы их надежно откатили в работоспособное состояние - их откатят в него.

----------


## tog53

Замечу, отменная реакция на новые темы объясняется частотой, регулярностью и объёмом пользования сайтом как со стороны рядовых участников, так и управляющих. Именно это определяет полезность ресурса. Правильно выверенная стратегия virusinfo. А про недостатки ..., ну чтож, пообщаемся в рабочем порядке.

----------


## PavelA

На форуме не изучаются какие-либо другие, более эффективные или более универсальные действия для борьбы с вирусами, чем применяемые ныне скрипты для утилиты AVZ. -- Методы изучаются, но для этого нужно перейти в другую категорию - Внешний специалист.

----------


## D6j4e8m

Здорово, что Вы есть. Спасибо Вам огромное. Я не очень сильна в компьютерных делах, но с помощью правил и пояснений к ним, все таки смогла создать три необходимых для лечения файла. Без Вас я и занть не знала, что такое возможно простому смертному. Единственное, сколько я не перечитывала правила, не смогла найти там подробного объяснения того, как же сделать сам список, когда в антивирусной утилите AVZ делаешь добавления по списку тех файлов, что Вы просите.
Есть еще пожелание, чтоб облегчить Ваши страдания, из-за таких junior - ов, как я: сделайте, пожалуйста, поиск по теме. 
Я вот вроде подобралась к развязке событий, по отправке нужностей для лечения, но вот загвоздка, не знаю как этот список составить ((( А поэтому и карантин отправить не могу. 
Но, все таки, спасибо Вам огромное за то, что Вы просто есть!!!!!

----------


## votabruk

очень полезный форум, за сегодня узнал много интересного

----------


## VoVanchik58

Критиковать легко. Советы бывают иногда полезны. С моей точки зрения критиковать тут нечего. Спасибо огромное, что есть такой сайт и работает на энтузиазме. Мне кажется благодарных вам людей намного больше чем недовольных. Недовольные только сами вирусописаки, которым лень свой зад от табуретки оторвать - таких немного, а вреда от них... как  Этот сайт занимает самое нужное место на передовой военных действий (так это можно назвать) с врагами для нас, наших компьютеров, нашей информацией на них и наших денег. Вы приносите неоценимую помощь многим пользователям, и не только. Мы у Вас черпаем информацию, учимся и учим других. Спасибо вам за всё и за то, что вы есть.  :Beer:

----------


## Yurij7

мне понравилась служба 911. Всё четко и понятно.
Но, не помешал бы какой-то модуль в сервисе, что бы обращаться к своему хелперу (типа миничат) за разъяснениями и уточнениями.
имхо

----------


## мусиль

Очень полезный и интересный ресурс! Особенно для неискушенных...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> мне понравилась служба 911. Всё четко и понятно.
> Но, не помешал бы какой-то модуль в сервисе, что бы обращаться к своему хелперу (типа миничат) за разъяснениями и уточнениями.
> имхо


Присоединяюсь...было бы неплохо...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Очень полезный и интересный ресурс! Особенно для неискушенных...
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*
> 
> 
> Присоединяюсь...было бы неплохо...


Там есть возможность послать PM и получить ответ на него. Общение в реальном времени не предумастривалось, так как соотношение заявок к числу хелперов довольно большое.

----------


## DVi

> Там есть возможность послать PM и получить ответ на него.


Эта возможность доступна только Хелперам: если Хелпер захочет о чем-то спросить пользователя в обход заявки, он может это сделать.

----------


## xtop

Форум очень помогает, особенно в освоении скриптов для avz. Самое главное что мне здесь нравится, нет "воды", ответы короткие и по существу. Скажу честно иногда хотелось бросить все и перустановить винду, но на форуме как ни странно всегда находил ответ с решением. Хотелось бы обратиться к профи, которые отвечают на наши вопросы, может кто нибудь сделает базу скриптов для avz с удобной оболочкой, или хотя бы подскажет как это можно сделать (понимаю вопрос не в тему) было бы вообще супер. Спасибо Вам за то что вы есть.

----------


## NickM

> может кто нибудь сделает базу скриптов для avz с удобной оболочкой, или хотя бы подскажет как это можно сделать (понимаю вопрос не в тему) было бы вообще супер. Спасибо Вам за то что вы есть.


редактор скриптов Вас не устроит?, http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz/download.php

----------


## PavelA

может кто нибудь сделает базу скриптов для avz с удобной оболочкой, или хотя бы подскажет как это можно сделать (понимаю вопрос не в тему) было бы вообще супер. -- А еще есть ссылки в логах. При навыке и редактора не надо.

----------


## koe-kto

Главное преимущество этого сервиса в том, что всё понятно не только специалистам-программистам, но и "чайникам с ромашками". Нет множества аббревиатур на английском типа BSOD, SATA, DOS и прочей дребедени(я то это знаю, но не всем это понятно).Ещё одно преимущество в том, что я нигде не видел резкостей со стороны хелперов, даже когда посетитель ВООБЩЕ ничего не понимал.

----------


## Еля

скажу отстой полный в правилах общения пользователей - отвечать на темы заблокировано (беспричинно, я не заблокированный пользователь, а отвечать не могу в темах), далее добавить аватар в моей страничке - не работает..хрень полная а не ресурс.. :Rtfm:  доказательства: пишу ответ в теме народу, реальную помощь предоставляю, т.к. в данном вопросе разбираюсь и имею опыт по заданной теме... ответ мне : Еля, вы не имеете прав для доступа к этой странице. Это может быть вызвано несколькими причинами:
Ваш аккаунт имеет недостаточно прав для доступа к этой странице. Вы пытаетесь редактировать чьё-то сообщение, использовать административные полномочия или прочие опции ограниченного доступа? 
Вы пытаетесь написать сообщение, но ваш аккаунт отключён администрацией или ожидает активации. 
ЭТО НОРМАЛЬНО??? отстой, а не ресурс! :Angry:

----------


## Iron Monk

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=73966



> доказательства: пишу ответ в теме народу, реальную помощь предоставляю, т.к. в данном вопросе разбираюсь и имею опыт по заданной теме...


Доктор, я хотела бы прооперировать вон того больного, т.к. в данном вопросе разбираюсь и имею опыт по заданной теме...
http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46



> Помощь в разделе оказывается *только нашими специалистами*. Вы имеете право писать сообщения только в своей теме.

----------


## Kuzz

> в данном вопросе разбираюсь и имею опыт по заданной теме...


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=73966

----------


## SDA

Вот поэтому таким "специалистам" доступ и закрыт, чревато получить подобного рода советы обычному пользователю. 
Ну а потом, подобного рода "специалист"  :262:   начинает "вопить" ..хрень полная а не ресурс.. ну это потому что компьюторного гения не признали  :lol:

----------


## Neo-473

еля. То что вам выписали нарушение-ещё толком ничего не обозначает.мне тоже выписывали,за что не понял,просто стал точнее выражать мысли.Вам тоже кстате советую.Что вас ещё не устраивает?Из вашего поста,понял что только эти две вещи

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rdog

зря обидели Елю. можно было бы и опробовать ))новую методу лечения, АВАТАРАМИ :-))

----------


## grobik

Было бы неплохо в отчёте о лечении указывать,какой антивирус установлен на компьютере пользователей,обратившихся в раздел "Помогите!".Либо выложить отдельным списком перечень антивирусов и отражать статистику в процентах и(или) цифрах.Не то чтобы антирейтинг,просто ради информации...
P.S.Хотя,возможно,такое уже есть,да я не заметил?..

Относительно собственно форума:создатели молодцы-и помощь,кому требуется,и информация полезная.

----------


## 1SeTh

ребята мне ужасно надоело после авторизации переключатся с кодировки вестерна на кириллицу, для каждой страницы
Нельзя что то предпринять?

----------


## aaaaaa

Лечят долго, Администрация на обратную связь не отвечает.

----------


## olejah

*aaaaaa*, лечят долго не из прихоти, тут надо понять, что очень много просьб поступает на лечение, но хелперы реально стараются, я своими глазами вижу, у нас товарищ polword вообще вездесущий. Насчёт обратной связи сказать нечего, а по поводу лечения - войдите пожалуйста в положение.

----------


## TJDimas

Так уж ли *обязательно* отключение *восстановления системы* во всех 100% случаев?
Может делать это более избирательно? Если эта мера нужна для удаления вирусов из System Volume Information, то, может, отключать и включать его *после* успешного лечения системы?

----------


## Kuzz

> отключать и включать его после успешного лечения системы?


Которое в таком случае будет длиться вечно:
мы удаляем вирус/троян, система его восстанавливает.

Действительно, не во всех случаях восстановление нужно отключать, но выяснить это удаленно достаточно сложно

----------


## anton_dr

> ребята мне ужасно надоело после авторизации переключатся с кодировки вестерна на кириллицу, для каждой страницы
> Нельзя что то предпринять


http://virusinfo.info/index.php?page=home&langid=3

----------


## anton_dr

> Лечят долго, Администрация на обратную связь не отвечает.


Вы сделали этот вывод на основании того, что вас до сих пор не забанили за "обращение" в обратную связь? Это будет скоро, если повторятся подобные письма.

----------


## Clim_67

22.06.10 принесли ящик в ремонт с аналогичной проблемой http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...ghlight=xyecoc.
Вылечил. Потом залез к вам и увидел это сообщение. Решений нету с 21 числа, а у меня есть. Почему я не могу оставить сообщение в этой теме??? То, что у вас в шапке написано: "Помощь в разделе оказывается *только нашими  специалистами.* Вы имеете право писать сообщения только в своей теме." - бред!!! Написал в личку SDA, он проклюнулся в этой теме с банальной отпиской, которая ничего не решает. До сих пор тишина. А, насколько я понимаю, эта зараза только ширится. Еще одна тема от 23.06 без ответов с аналогичной проблемой. На кой темы плодить, по одной проблеме информация д.б. в одном месте. Я понимаю, у вас времени сразу на все не хватает, так дали бы нам возможность помогать общему делу.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я понимаю, у вас времени сразу на все не хватает, так дали бы нам возможность помогать общему делу.


Когда абстрактному "нам" дают возможность помогать общему делу, то обычно это напоминает конкурс бредовых советов ... так как квалификация советчиков никем не подтверждена, а желающих оценивать деструктивность их советов нет. Поэтому введено такое ограничение, и чтобы стать хелпером и получить право давать советы человек должен сначала пройти обучение, сдать зачеты и подтвердить тем самым свою квалификацию.

----------


## dragstars

Почему перестали проводить "Тестирование антивирусов: суммарный график за февраль и март 2010"?
Последний был в апреле, уже август. Хотелось бы посмотреть, ждем.

----------


## arkhipov_yuri

Всем хелперам большой респект и уважуха. Неоднократно помогали мне в нелегких ситуациях...

----------


## kyzya

> Почему перестали проводить "Тестирование антивирусов: суммарный график за февраль и март 2010"?
> Последний был в апреле, уже август. Хотелось бы посмотреть, ждем.


кстати да! забили! думаю в сентябре исправят

----------


## vgm

Ребята, огромное вам всем спасибо! :Clapping: 
Мысли о улучшении вашего сервиса -- это хорошо, НО самое главное -- *не меняйте радикально все*! Иначе и мы (да и вы сами) реально не разберемся.
Если и начинать изменения, то "по 100 грамчиков в недельку"  :Smiley: 
Еще раз респект. :Beer:

----------


## ludoedushka

Если заходишь на форум незарегистрированным, чтобы воспользоваться поиском нужно вводить английские буквы. Так вот, эта система форменное издевательство.
Пример:

Конечно не вы первые, так делают многие, но зачем подражать плохому?
Тем более, что в наше время у многих, как и у меня, зрение ни к черту не годится.

----------


## SergSlim

Здравствуйте!

Очень благодарен за существование даного ресурса, за предоставляемую помощь...
Уже неоднократно обращался на форум за помощью и почти всегда все советы помогали добится полного истребления нечисти на заражённых компах.

Несколько вопросов/советов/пожеланий насчёт правил!
1. У меня уже довольно давно не на одном компьютере AVZ запускается с английским интерфейсом, поменять который невозможно через меню программы. Я нашёл в интернете совет по созданию bat-файла который запускает AVZ на русском языке. 
Я предлагаю добавить данную информацию в правила, т.к. разобрать какой скрипт нужно запускать в английской версии не лёгкая задача.

Добавить сноску в раздел "После загрузки инструментов" - 


> "3. Распакуйте из архива Антивирусную утилиту AVZ и поместите в новую отдельную папку. Запустите AVZ "


 - поставить после AVZ звёздочку и внизу дописать что если при запуске интерфейс программы на английском - скачайте следующий bat-файл, сохраните его в директорию с AVZ, и запускайте именно его вместо AVZ.exe.

Раздел "Диагностика".
после первого пункта стоит сноска 


> "*Обязательно перезагрузите компьютер, так как AVZ в ходе проверки системы может нарушить работу некоторого ПО (в частности, антивирусов и брандмауэров). После перезагрузки ПО продолжит корректную работу."


при том есть так же ещё одна сноска - 


> "* Обязательно нужно запускать данные программы с правами администратора. В Windows Vista администратор понижен в правах по умолчанию, поэтому не забудьте нажать правой кнопкой на программу, выбрать пункт Запустить от имени администратора (Run as administrator), ввести пароль администратора в появившемся окошке и нажать кнопку OK."


.

Немного неудобно, лучше бы они имели разные значки для сносок, а не одну и ту же *. Например в первом пункте добавить после "Запустите AVZ*" ещё какой-то значёк, или цыфру, и поменять значок в самой сноске.

У меня просто возникает вопрос - а нужно ли обязательно перезагружать комп после второго пункта? Ведь сноска о перезагрузке написана конкретно для первого пункта, но она написана в общем о работе AVZ, так что тут немного неоднозначие...

Либо перенести сноску после второго пункта, либо уточнить что перезагрузка не обязательна, и третий пункт можна выполнять сразу после завершения второго.



Перед выполнением второго пункта - выполнение пункта 6 раздела "После загрузки инструментов:" выполнять не надо?


Можна было бы упомянуть что HiJackThis распространяется в двух вариантах - устанавливаемом и просто запускаемом, и дать рекомендации насчёт того какой именно лучше стоит качать.





> "Приложение 3. Как прислать запрошенные файлы.
> 1. Запустите AVZ, выберите из меню "Файл" -> "Просмотр карантина".
> 2. Справа в списке файлов отметьте те файлы, которые нужно выслать.
> 3. Нажмите на кнопку "Архивировать" и укажите место на диске где будет сохранен архив. Настоятельно рекомендуется принимать название файла по умолчанию, т.е. virus.zip.
> 4. Загрузите полученный архив, используя ссылку на страницу загрузки (Прислать запрошенный карантин) в шапке Вашей темы."





> "Закачать файл
> Имейте совесть, читайте правила!!!
> Здесь закачивать только подозрительные файлы запрошенные хелперами в теме! Не нужно закачивать через эту форму логи. Логи прикреплять к сообщениям в теме.
> Разрешена загрузка только архивных файлов с расширением zip.
> Архивы должны быть созданы с паролем "virus" !!!"


Как я понимаю архивы в программе AVZ создаются без пароля "virus". Тоесть для выполнения написаного по ссылке "Прислать запрошенный карантин" - необходимо выполнить Приложение 3, потом разархивировать архив, и перепаковать его заново с добавлением пароля.
Это стоит либо описать в правилах, либо написать что для создания архивов через программу добавление пароля последующее не обязательно, или что-то в этом духе.

----------


## olejah

> Как я понимаю архивы в программе AVZ создаются без пароля "virus".


 Неверно, АВЗ автоматом создаёт пароль.

----------


## Grinwer

Прощу прощения за возможный офф-топ, 
Хочу выразить благодарность Николаю Головко за рекомендации на сайте http://security-advisory.ru , 
Думаю именно их выполнение позволило за более года в сети избежать вирусов. 
 :Smiley: )))))))

----------


## Nvidia

*Grinwer*, Хорошая вещь)))
У меня эмоций много, а слов мало.
скажу в двух словах: Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть!)))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## VirusKiller

Очень ценю и уважаю Ваш сервис, Ваших специалистов и профессионалов своей области. Решать любой вопрос по проблемам компьютера и его лечению. Сейчас такое время, когда хакеров и вирусмейкеров  - как "собак нерезаных"; вся надежда на вас - на хелперов. Спасибо за то, что Вы есть! :Clapping:

----------


## mastamikes

А ошибочки форума сюда писать? )
При заявке на вступление группы ошибочка:
Fatal error: 
Слишком много получателей - вы пытаетесь отправить сообщение 3 пользователям, однако за один раз разрешается отправлять сообщение не более чем 1 пользователям.
Unable to proceed with save while $errors array is not empty in class vB_DataManager_PM in [path]/includes/class_dm.php on line 810

----------


## olejah

Наберитесь терпения, попытаемся исправить в ближайшее время. Это минусы борьбы со спамом.

----------


## Nicontess

Впервые обращаюсь за помощью через интернет. 
Раньше компом занимался сын, уехавший на учёбу. Мастер, который приходил на дом, тоже переехал в другой город. Вирусов нахватала в мастерской местного ремонта компов. Такую кучу вирусни видела первый раз. После этого мне вторично переставили Виндовс, но съёмный диск, который я попросила проверить, не посмотрели, уверив, что почистили. Если бы честно сознались, что это не их дело, я не подключала бы его к компу... Хождение по мукам, - думала, что опять Виндовс придётся менять... Знакомая подсказала, что есть Ваша служба и можно "вылечиться". Зарегистрировалась, но как посмотрела номер моей темы после 99 тысяч, сердце упало, показалось, что очередь вообще не дойдёт. 
Но откликнулись моментально, быстро и оперативно оказали помощь. Специалисты здесь знающие и умеющие объяснить, что нужно сделать. Система заданий с логами, на мой взгляд, построена оптимально правильно, понятно и лаконично. Всё продумано и подсказки всегда под рукой. Я, совершенно не имеющая знаний по компу, умело ведомая Хелперами, вслепую сделала, впервые в жизни услышанные "скрипты" ))). 
Безмерно благодарна всем Хелперам, которые откликнулись и вылечили мою "машину". Низко кланяюсь и желаю им ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ БЛАГ!!!
На сайте очень много информации, которую обязательно прочитаю. Спасибо огромное за то, что Вы есть!!!    :Appl:  :053:  :053:  :053:

----------


## BadDog

Да, конечно, Ваш сайт это целая наука для не посвящённых пользователей, и нужно быть хоть немного граммотным в компьютерном знании, чтобы данный портал соответствовал соотношению "готов помочь - готов посодействовать". 
Но когда после длительных чтений и бдений инструкций и правил, наступает момент действий, после которых система находящаяся в "полуобромочном лихорадочном состоянии", неуправляемая пользователем, но требующая огромного количества процессов и памяти, на подобии  "мертвых зомби жаждущих Ваших мозгов", как в фильме "возвращение живых мертвецов"... начинает приходит в себя "после сильного гипноза", и принимать привычный вид доброго и приветливого верного друга, и задавая вопрос о том, "а не хотите ли Вы установить новые обновления на антивирус, или на операционную систему", это типа из ряда "...а что была вчера, я не помню"... вызывает улыбку и облегчение... и со словами "ну наконец-то", просто посидеть минут 15 перед монитором, как бы давая компьютеру отдохнуть, а потом заново выходить в сеть, доказывая всем создателем вирусов, что как бы они не старались, всегда найдутся бравые ребята которые в сотрудничестве с жертвами вирусных атак, заставят их отступить от "чужого железа" и превратять их мозги в пережаренную яишницу.....Воооот!  

Не считай-те это сумасбродной чушью ...

Это лучше, чем просто "...спасибо, за то что Вы есть...."

----------


## inc1

А вернутся графики из исследования антивирусов? Очень хорошая была штука

----------


## sanya33

Много раз помогли мне!!  :Smiley:  До сих пор захожу на форум чаще... Не буду писать много скажу.. Что сайт и форум класс!! Помощь тут конкретная спасибо вам!!!!  :094:

----------


## LoginzaID: 412666811

Здравствуйте. Сколько ни пытался вводить капчу, а всё равно выдаёт ошибку.

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Потерпите пожалуйста немного, скоро заменим её на менее сложную.

----------


## olejah

> Здравствуйте. Сколько ни пытался вводить капчу, а всё равно выдаёт ошибку.


 Попробуйте сейчас, все должно работать.

----------


## Nimbo

Здравствуйте. Давно не заходил. Подскажите, пожалуйста, не могу найти на сайте Тесты Антивирусов,  что проводились Virusinfo периодически , с таблицами.  Где же этот раздел?  :Huh: 
Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. Сейчас у нас постятся тесты с сайта anti-malware.ru . Почитать можете в этом разделе - http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=165 . Если раньше было лучше, не стесняемся, говорим, будем делать как лучше.

----------


## Nimbo

Те тесты, по моему, были лучшие из лучших. И по объективности, и по способу представления, по периодичности, по значимости - в итоге.  Большая была работа. Хочу выразить Вам признательность за ее проведение.  

 Спасибо.

----------


## majkl

присоединяюсь ко всем позитивным отзывам о сайте,буду рекомендовать друзьям!!!

----------

